
Show HN: Multiplayer greyhound racing game to play over Zoom - paulgc
https://www.race-night.uk/
======
dairylee
Thanks for including a link the the Greyhound Trust

~~~
paulgc
No problem. Those guys do good work!

------
dereke
This looks fun but is this gambling with real money?

~~~
paulgc
No - It's just for fun. You just play against your mates.

There's a leaderboard showing who's "Won the most".

Of course if you wanted to all stick a fiver in, winner takes all? :shrug:

